# Daily Mail celebrates Real Nappy Week - by telling people they are pointless!!



## binxyboo

Well done Daily Fail.
Thanks for your support :growlmad:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ng-persuade-parents-use-washable-nappies.html


----------



## NuKe

typical. wankers.


----------



## modo

I hate them so much :growlmad:


----------



## NuKe

I hate them too, but I can't help reading the shite they print. It's morbid curiosity!! I posted on an article last week about piercings, someone had commented saying everyone with piercings and tattoos were stupid, I commented back saying that ACTUALLY I was in Mensa. I got slated.


----------



## flubdub

:neutral: 

Wankers


----------



## Eala

Gosh, hell has frozen over - I just submitted a comment to the Daily Fail :rofl:

I also went through all the comments and down-rated the eedjits who agreed with the article :haha:

Productive morning so far, then!


----------



## mummyclo

Idiots! I like how they always back up things they say with good hard evidence! :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Just left a snott comment for them


----------



## lozzy21

Every one needs to go rate my comment!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh is anyone surprised :roll:
Bunch of absolute wankers. Who actually reads the shit they produce and agrees with it?? Oh well.

Eala and Lozzy - which comments are yours? :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Im Laura in teesside


----------



## JellyBeann

My county is mentioned lol



> Pembrokeshire has spent nearly £120,000 since 2006, and is highlighting Real Nappy Week  which begins today  to its residents

But...wankers! They need to be slapped lol!


----------



## OliveMartini

It's disgusting but not at all surprising....


----------



## Kate&Lucas

lozzy21 said:


> Im Laura in teesside

Liked :winkwink:

What is that lass on about, who decided to post TWO comments, asking what you'd do if your baby had diarrhea?? Er.. personally I'd self-combust.
The feckin eejit.


----------



## lozzy21

God help some of those people if disposables were ever unavailable.


----------



## mommy43

what an indepth report that was :rolleyes: NOT


----------



## JellyBeann

That person obsessed with diarrohoea (sp) needs a kick, idiot!!


----------



## v2007

:roll:

Bloody fools, i still use my reuseables as Bow loves them and she looks fab in them

V xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

lozzy21 said:


> God help some of those people if disposables were ever unavailable.

Ahhh someone make it happen, I'd pee myself laughing :haha:


----------



## v2007

Paul from the Wirral = WANKER!!!

V xx


----------



## v2007

Loz you are upto 12 ^ :)

V xx


----------



## JellyBeann

haha...I'd love sposies to be out of circulation!! I'd have so much fun!!


----------



## JellyBeann

v2007 said:


> Loz you are upto 12 ^ :)
> 
> V xx

20^ now!!

:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Think it might have been my last comment. Why can they never write things of fact? Opinions need to be kept out of news papers, if i wanted some ones opinion i would ask for them.


----------



## lynnikins

lol you would think that these people had no brains its a wonder they can use a computer or the internet!


----------



## Eala

Mine isn't up yet :cry: When it is, I'm LCT from Glasgow.


----------



## flubdub

Kate&Lucas said:


> *what you'd do if your baby had diarrhea?? Er.. personally I'd self-combust.*
> The feckin eejit.

:rofl:

I don't want to read the comments. I'll get mad. They mention Lancashire, where I live, and they have stopped doing the nappy vouchers which is ridiculous. They will still want US to pay full council tax though to pay the bin men for picking up OTHER people's disposables! Maybe if everyone used cloth, bins wouldnt get full as quick, and they wouldn't have to do a rubbish collection as much - less collections, less fuel, less fumes etc. Green all round! :smug:


----------



## lozzy21

flubdub said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Im Laura in teesside
> 
> Liked :winkwink:
> 
> What is that lass on about, who decided to post TWO comments, asking *what you'd do if your baby had diarrhea?? Er.. personally I'd self-combust.*
> The feckin eejit.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I don't want to read the comments. I'll get mad. They mention Lancashire, where I live, and they have stopped doing the nappy vouchers which is ridiculous. They will still want US to pay full council tax though to pay the bin men for picking up OTHER people's disposables! Maybe if everyone used cloth, bins would get full as quick, and they wouldn't have to do a rubbish collection as much - less collections, less fuel, less fumes etc. Green all round! :smug:Click to expand...


They have stopped doing it my area too, just before i switched to cloth :cry:


----------



## Eala

My council have never had a nappy scheme :grr: They "encourage" people to use cloth nappies, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## SBB

Dick heads. I am pissed off having read that! I liked all the good comments :) 

x x x


----------



## LittlePants

flubdub said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> *what you'd do if your baby had diarrhea?? Er.. personally I'd self-combust.*
> The feckin eejit.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I don't want to read the comments. I'll get mad. They mention Lancashire, where I live, and they have stopped doing the nappy vouchers which is ridiculous. They will still want US to pay full council tax though to pay the bin men for picking up OTHER people's disposables! Maybe if everyone used cloth, bins wouldnt get full as quick, and they wouldn't have to do a rubbish collection as much - less collections, less fuel, less fumes etc. Green all round! :smug:Click to expand...

I've just posted a comment pointing out that nappy initiatives are not only self funding, but SAVE council tax payers money - it cots councils nearly £100 per baby in disposables in refuse disposal costs!


----------



## AFC84

My god, some of the comments are ridiculous...love yours though Lozzy! :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

that 'article' is the biggest pile of shite i have ever read in my life- it has no structure or references to it--- 

"Whitehall stopped putting money into propaganda for washable nappies in 2007 after *research *showed that while they reduce landfill they make an impact on the environment in other ways, such as the water and energy used in laundering them.

Read more: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1387361/Town-halls-blow-3m-trying-persuade-parents-use-washable-nappies.html#ixzz1MVxWVNMT"

eh how about getting a referenced quote from this so called 'research'

pure DUNG!!! as a new cloth user i know for a fact it is better on the environment and does save money- reusables wipes have saved me a small fortune and wow 1 whole extra load of washing a week for my nappies:dohh:- that costs me 50p more in electric a week!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I really want to comment to the twat that just called his child an 'urchin' 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

AND...... wait for it---- the town i live in has 41392 residents and not one shop in it sells reusables wipes, nappies, liners!!!!!!!!! NOT EVEN ONE SHOP!!! i went in and asked and they looked at me like i had 2 heads----- guess my council isnt one losing out on 'reusable nonsense'--- o wonder how much landfill space we have left!!! idiots


----------



## lozzy21

Howay girls get me to 50 :rofl:


----------



## c.m.c

i gave a thumbs up to all the sensible comments- think i got you to 46 lozzy!!! i commented too but its not up yet!!!!


----------



## SBB

I want to reply to supenanny, but I can't be arsed to register... 

Something along the lines of 'no I'd rather be forced to wear a plastic bag full of chemicals that may or may not be harmful, then just bury it in the ground and not worry about it' IDIOT!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## lozzy21

SBB said:


> I want to reply to supenanny, but I can't be arsed to register...
> 
> Something along the lines of 'no I'd rather be forced to wear a plastic bag full of chemicals that may or may not be harmful, then just bury it in the ground and not worry about it' IDIOT!!!!!
> 
> X x x

Iv just complained about the swaring in her post:haha:


----------



## flubdub

My comment is on there now. Rebecca from Presto (although it is meant to say PrestoN :rofl:)


----------



## c.m.c

i commented ages ago and it didnt come up- i commented then registered???? i cant even be bothered to type it all again!!!! supernanny is a highly uneducated fool


----------



## Eala

Same thing happened to me, cmc. I got a message saying that my comment had been accepted, but it has never appeared!

Well sod it, I'm not typing it out again either :rofl: I used the whole 1000 character limit as well... Darnit :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

mine was 1000 too-prob too long for them to print as people prob couldnt be bothered reading


----------



## wannabewillow

What did Supernanny say? I'm nosey and I think they deleted her post! Xx


----------



## Eala

I forget the exact words, but it was something like "Who would want to poo in their pants then have to wash them and wear them again" or some such rubbish.


----------



## SBB

yeh, basically 'who would want to s**t in their clothes, have them washed and 'be forced' to wear them again?' 

IDIOT!!!! 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

:rofl: What a fooool!


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> yeh, basically 'who would want to s**t in their clothes, have them washed and 'be forced' to wear them again?'
> 
> IDIOT!!!!
> 
> x x x

i know- like what is supernanny's alternative? wear a nappy packed with carcinogenic chemicals then through the dam thing in a bin for someone else to have to deal with- wonder what the next generation who inherit this world will do with all the waste and pollutants we mass produce... human beings are their own worst enemy- we are disgusting creatures, at least chosing cloth nappies is a little bit like going back to nature and every little helps:haha:


----------



## Jetters

This makes me so cross I could SCREAM. Even if (and I use if loosely!) the environmental impact of cloth and disposie were the same, it still saves MASSIVE piles from landfill!!! And those freaking 'research' reports they quote were based on people using nappy laundering services (I don't know anyone who does!!!!!!) or who washed at home with a full rinse cycle, full 60 degree wash, full rinse cycle, then tumble dry- again, I don't know anyone who does.


The thing is, people read this- and the idiots who read DM think it's true because it's in the paper. My nan is one of them :dohh: I can already hear her reaction if she read this, she'd be forever quoting at me as if it was gospel :dohh:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

That's the thing Jetters - it could be SO damaging to potential future cloth users. If someone was considering using cloth and read that I bet they'll be thinking twice now :nope:


----------



## sausages

Good grief! This is why i don't read the papers. If you know nothing about a subject and are just reading cause you're having a browse then you could take it as the truth! 

Just shows how much sh1te they must post about celebs and politicians etc. that they just make up. No wonder celebs get annoyed!


----------



## henny

It's so annoying that the article was written in such a negative way, now i'll have friends sprouting words from it and telling me i'm in the wrong :growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

My post is in the 70's. I feel dead proud


----------



## amandag

Just print out the newer version of the same research and wave it in people's faces- proves they are 40% better for the environment as the original one assumed 90 degrees wash, tumble drying, and even ironing nappies!!! Dunces!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I actually cannot believe what I have just read! I have a sore head now it made me so mad! I'm not even reading the comments cuz I can't take in any more crap!!!


----------



## Jenniflower

lozzy21 said:


> My post is in the 70's. I feel dead proud

You should! Loving the comments ladies, keep it up. There were a few comments on there that even made DH perk his ears up a bit. He just thought I was being hippyish for wanting cloth... Not that it had a purpose! lol


----------



## wannabewillow

My DH is so much better at wording things than I am, so you can imagine my delight when I sat him down to pick it apart, he didn't even have to try! He has since written a letter of complaint. Don't even know if it would get published as I wouldn't want to waste any more money, or time, on such a waste of paper.

Actually, the Daily Fail and Sposies have a lot in common, full of shite and a waste of land fill space! Unless it's recycled, then it's just full of shite!


----------



## wannabewillow

Kate&Lucas said:


> That's the thing Jetters - it could be SO damaging to potential future cloth users. If someone was considering using cloth and read that I bet they'll be thinking twice now :nope:

I had this issue with an article the Herald printed yesterday too. It discussed a business that was built with an aim to recycle sposies, all very well and good. Well researched balanced piece of journalism, then came the Mother's perspective, highlighting the fact that whilst her son never had nappy rash in sposies, he suffered greatly in cloth. It was also made out to be a huge faff and waste of time by this mother. Now I understand that we all have choices, but there was no repost made by a cloth using mother, one-sided much? And this, coming from the freakin' Herald, no less!

I'll try and google the article.


----------



## SBB

I seriously think this shitty article has actually ruined my day! Well pissed off... 

Would use the C word but it's too rude! I do think they are C words though!!!!! 

x x x


----------



## fluffpuffin

wannabewillow said:


> My DH is so much better at wording things than I am, so you can imagine my delight when I sat him down to pick it apart, he didn't even have to try! He has since written a letter of complaint. Don't even know if it would get published as I wouldn't want to waste any more money, or time, on such a waste of paper.
> 
> *Actually, the Daily Fail and Sposies have a lot in common, full of shite and a waste of land fill space! Unless it's recycled, then it's just full of shite!*

:haha: so true


----------



## Eala

wannabewillow said:


> My DH is so much better at wording things than I am, so you can imagine my delight when I sat him down to pick it apart, he didn't even have to try! He has since written a letter of complaint. Don't even know if it would get published as I wouldn't want to waste any more money, or time, on such a waste of paper.
> 
> *Actually, the Daily Fail and Sposies have a lot in common, full of shite and a waste of land fill space! Unless it's recycled, then it's just full of shite!*

Epic! :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

Eala said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> My DH is so much better at wording things than I am, so you can imagine my delight when I sat him down to pick it apart, he didn't even have to try! He has since written a letter of complaint. Don't even know if it would get published as I wouldn't want to waste any more money, or time, on such a waste of paper.
> 
> *Actually, the Daily Fail and Sposies have a lot in common, full of shite and a waste of land fill space! Unless it's recycled, then it's just full of shite!*
> 
> Epic! :rofl:Click to expand...

Love it too :haha:

What a ridiculous article. I'll comment at some point but for now have rated the other comments accordingly.


----------



## Lozzy203

Such a stupid article, there seem to be a lot of more well informed mums commenting on the article though!


----------

